# Heaters



## xdoomsongx (May 12, 2008)

New to the forum, so hello to everyone for starters, love the site and finally decided to sign up. I especially enjoy the species profiles. On to my issue

My LFS has switched heater brands, and I am happen to be in the market for some. I like to buy from him, but he is now stocking Cascade heaters. They are cheap, but I am not familiar with them at all. I have only been able to find them for sale online, but not a lot of reviews on line. I was wondering if anyone had experience with these? As I said I would love to support the LFS, but if the heaters are going to fry my tanks, then I would just as soon buy a quality heater. Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I would have like to bought from my lfs, but online prices are hard to beat. I am in the process of setting up my 150 gallon and looked for heaters myself, looked thru the reviews and I wanted something that could be totaly submersible. So I ended up buying two Stealth's from here:http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+12060&pcatid=12060. They have a 25% sale going on right now.


----------



## xdoomsongx (May 12, 2008)

I had a stealth heater cook some fish once, so I kind of stay away from them, but I will consider it given the fact that I rarely read about similar happening to others using the stealth heaters.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Im in the market for heaters myself. Don't know what I want to get for my 180 Gal but I Was thinking 3 Hydor inline 300watt heaters.


----------



## co4nd (Dec 29, 2003)

THey combined wattage should never be between 3 - 4 watts per gallon, so if I was doing a 180 I'd get 2 300 watt heaters. THe chances of a single 300 watt heater cooking your fish in a 180 gallon is slim, as is the chance of both failing at the same time.


----------



## xdoomsongx (May 12, 2008)

The hydor inlines are really nice heaters too. I have one running on one of my 55's and I couldn't be happier with it. It would be nice if they made them in really small wattages.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Aquatester, unless you have your tank in an extremely cold room, you should be OK with one Hydor ETH 300. I have one on my 220G tank in the basement (avg of 68F) which maintains my tank at 78F. Also have one on my 75G tank. Just love these heaters.


----------

